# Taken through the dining room window



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Window needs cleaning :frown2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

From my bedroom window. Mother & Daughter or Son?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> From my bedroom window. Mother & Daughter or Son?


They're the little devils that laugh at you.

Lovely first picture Drew, your windows are cleaner than mine.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Sheer luck Jan, I have a look out each morning to see what damage the Badgers have done to the grass. 

Last nights digging, the back garden is 20 times worse. I'm just about to go out to repair and cut.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

You certainly have a way with these movies, I just wish I could do the same. I bought a Sony video camera a few years ago, but never got round to learning how to use it, I must give it a try.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I try very hard to keep the picture steady, but it doesn't always stay still.

Making the little 'movies' is fun once I find the right place on iMovie. They will keep _improving_ it and then it takes even longer.
You should try it, keeps the old brain moving Drew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Window needs cleaning :frown2:


I read the title and thought it was a new position for Dirtrude.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought a camera shooting stick to steady my shots, dunno where it is now though, still got loads of boxes to wade through.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Sheer luck Jan, I have a look out each morning to see what damage the Badgers have done to the grass.
> 
> Last nights digging, the back garden is 20 times worse. I'm just about to go out to repair and cut.


How do they get in?, it looks as if you have a fence.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet they tunnel in, Badgers like to tunnel.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I honestly don't know, I have to assume they either go over or under or even through the front entrance. As well as burrowing they can also climb. On one occasion in broad daylight Joyce and I saw one clearing three six foot high fences.

Have a look at the attached film.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks in pup.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That film is amazing Drew - I had no idea badgers climbed.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

An electric fence is probably the only answer Drew.


----------

